# Schutzhund magazines



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering if there was anyone interested in this pile of magazines I've collected. I have from 2008-2015 I guess with just a few issues missing. I can detail which ones are missing if there is interest.

I will be happy to send them along to anyone for just the price of postage.

My boy, Traveler, is just short of 10 years old and I'm not planning to get another for now and maybe for never; can't stand the thought of losing him.

I will be keeping the one issue that has our names in print when we got the BH years ago.:grin2:

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh! I wonder which one our BH is printed in! I never looked!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm interested. How much would postage be to NY?


----------



## K9raqs (Sep 12, 2013)

Oooh I'd also be interested if there are any still available...


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I would be very interested in one of the 2008 issues. 

Yvette Woodard wrote an article about my dog, Boomer. It was an interview regarding training him for Schutzhund then converting him to be my Patrol dog. I think there might be a good picture of Boomer in the article as well. 

I'd be happy to pay you for it, if you have it.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I appreciate all the interest and contacted the first person that contacted me. Unless something happens, they are spoken for.

Salmdunc, 
I'll see if the buyer will let me pull that one issue out of the stack assuming I have it. If so, I'll contact you for an addy and send it on to you. I can't see why that would be a problem!

There is one article in one of the earlier issues for a topic I had suggested. Being a newbie, I had no idea what all the terms meant and all the letters and all the jargon so I wrote in to the mag. I mean, no one is born knowing all this stuff and I was so frustrated thinking "am I the only dummy in the game?". Long story short is they did a glossary of terms.

Thanks for all the interest. I'm happy they will be going to someone who can appreciate them. If there's a hiccup, I'll contact the next name in line.

Thanks!
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Man, I never win. :frown2:
Jk


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

cloudpump said:


> Man, I never win. :frown2:
> Jk



I can so appreciate this response! If it helps, let me say if I was not the giver, I wouldn't have won either :laugh2:


----------

